# Die Reise eines Jägers



## Ura (5. Juni 2010)

*Der Jäger

**Gegenwart
*
Ich lag gemütlich in meiner Hängematte an einem der schönsten Orte den ich mir denken kann. Das >Rattenloch< in Mitten von Dalaran, der fliegenden Stadt in den Wolken von Nordend, war die Adresse wenn es darum ging sich zu entspannen, den Krieg gegen den Lich König und die Zwistigkeiten zwischen Allianz und Horde zu vergessen.

Nun döste ich also nach einer durchzechten Nacht mit meinen Gefährten vor mich hin und viel immer wieder zurück in die Erinnerung vergangener Zeiten und an meine ersten Schritte als Jäger.

Ich hatte, bei den erbarmungslosen Prüfungen die ich auf meinem Wege erdulden musste, den Anfang meines Weges schon fast wieder vergessen.

*Das Erwachen*

Ich erwachte eines Morges in der kühlen Höhle meines Clans. Die gleißende Sonne Durotars schien durch einen schmalen Riss in der Höhlendecke und ließ mich blinzeln. Eine Bewegung erweckte meine Aufmerksamkeit. Die Schatten die sich im Höhleneingang abzeichneten schienen unruhiger als sonst.

Was war heute noch für ein Tag, fragte ich mich schlaftrunken. Mit dem gestrigen Tag hatte ich meinen 15ten Winter erlebt und war damit gemäß den Regeln meines Volkes dem Kindesalter entwachsen. Einen Namen hatte ich mir noch nicht gemacht. Dies war erst, so war es üblich, möglich nach Abschluss einiger Prüfungen.

Wie ein Schlag traf mich die Erkenntnis. Die Zeit der Prüfungen sollte heute beginnen.

Für jeden Orc läutete die Zeit der Prüfungen das Ende der Jugend ein. Die kommenden Monate sollten eine Zeit der Entbehrungen und der Selbstbehauptung werden. Am Anfang dieser Zeit stand die Entscheidung welche Fähigkeiten der Rat einem Zugestand und damit welchen Weg man in seinem Leben einschlagen würde.

Mit Hana'zua, einem der Jäger unseres Clans, ging ich schon seit frühester Kindheit auf Jagd und den Umgang mit Pfeil und Bogen war ich seither gewöhnt. Dank meiner Körperkraft und Geschicklichkeit konnte ich diese Fähigkeit schon etliche Male unter Beweis stellen. Ich hoffte daher inständig, dass die Entscheidung des Rates nicht in Richtung ein Schamanenausbildung ging, da ich unter uns gesagt mit Intelligenz nicht wirklich gesegnet bin und mir die vielen Sprüche und Regeln der Schamanen nur schwer merken kann.
In fiebriger Erwartung der Entscheidung sammelte ich meine Sachen zusammen und trat vor die Höhle. Es war noch früher Vormittag aber die Sonne über dem Tal stand schon hoch und brannte erbarmungslos auf die kahlen Felsen und den brüchigen, ausgetrockneten Boden.

Skorpione huschten unter die Steine als ich auf den staubigen Vorplatz trat.
Jen'shan die Jägerlehrerin erwartete mich und führte mich in die Mitte des Vorplatzes.

Durch den Schleier des aufgewirbelten Staubes erblickte ich Kaltunk. Einen vernarbten alten Orc mit olivgrüner Hautfarbe. Seine Anblick zeugte davon, dass Kaltunk einer der wenigen Überlebenden war, der während der dunklen Epoche noch Kontakt zur Magie der Hexenmeister gehabt hatte.

Die einstmals stolzen Klans der Orcs wurden damals von der Brennenden Legion verführt und in ruchlose und barbarische Kampfmaschinen verwandelt, mit deren Hilfe die Legion Azeroth zu erobern suchte. Kaltunk war der Rädelsführer des Clans.

Er nahm mich in Empfang und sagte mit seiner rauhen, grollenden Stimme. „Endlich seid Ihr alt genug Uragl, alt genug, um im Namen der Horde zu kämpfen. Um für den Ruhm des Kriegs-häuptlings Siege zu erringen.“ Er musterte mich von oben bis unten. „Doch, doch, Ihr eignet Euch. Seit Ihr bereit?“

Ich nickte. Und ob ich bereit war? Oh ja ich war bereit, seit Jahren fieberte ich nach Abenteuern und fernen Ländern. „Zweifellos wollt Ihr Euch einen mächtigen Drachen oder einen Dämon suchen und ihn mit bloßen Händen erwürgen …“ grollte Kaltunk. Ich nickte heftig. „…aber vielleicht ist es ver-nünftiger, wenn Ihr mit etwas weniger... gefährlichem anfangt“. Kaltunk lachte donnernd.

Kaltunk fuhr fort und erklärte ,dass sich der Rat für einen Weg entschieden hatte der meinem Mut, meiner Kraft und meiner … Kaltunk grinste … Dummheit am ehesten entsprach.

Wut stieg in mir auf; dumm? Wer war hier dumm? Bloß weil ich mir die dämlichen Schamanensprüche nicht merken konnte?

Ich wollte schon zu einer scharfen Erwiderung ansetzen als Kaltunk grinsend fortfuhr.„Meldet Euch bei Gornek; der sollte Euch eine Aufgabe zuweisen können, die zu einem wie Euch passt, Jäger“ Hatte er Jäger gesagt ? Er hatte es gesagt, er hatte es wirklich gesagt. Ich ließ ein Jubelgebrüll hören, dass die anderen sich die Ohren zuhalten mussten.

„Seht zu, daß ihr die nächsten Monate übersteht“ knurrte Kaltunk „Dann werden wir sehen ob Ihr das Zeug zu einem echten Jäger habt“.„Ich werde mich dem Clan würdig erweisen“ versprach ich, verbeugte mich und ging. 
*
Die Prüfung*

Gornek hatte seine Wohnhöhle am nordwestlichen Rand des Tals. Der widerliche Gestank von Verwesung umwehte diesen Ort. Gornek sorgte nicht nur für die Fleischversorgung des Clans, sondern war auch für die Verarbeitung der abgezogenen Häute zuständig.

Die sich aus den Gerbprozessen und der hohen Temperatur ergebenden Gerüche erzeugten eine unbeschreibliche Mischung die selbst dem hartgesottensten Orc zum würgen brachte.

Gornek schien jedoch daran gewöhnt oder sein eigener Körpergeruch hatte sich dem seiner Umg-ebung angepasst. Als ich näher trat wurde mir klar, dass ich mit meiner Vermutung recht hatte. Der vor mir stehende unförmige Orc stank zum erbarmen.

Ich bemühte mich ihm schnell mitzuteilen wer mich schickte und ersuchte um meine erste Aufgabe.
Schmatzend an einem Stück Schwarte kauend murmelte er „ Als Erstes werde ich Euer Rückgrat etwas kräftigen müssen. Ich könnte Euch ins Brachland schicken, um Kodos zu jagen, aber mal ehr-lich, lebend seid Ihr uns nützlicher als tot.“ Er lachte durchdringend. „Ich glaube, die scheckigen Eber nördlich von hier wären genau das Richtige für Euch.“

Er gab mir einen altersschwachen Bogen und einen Köcher mit abgenutzten Pfeilen, knurrte etwas Unverständliches und wandte sich wieder seiner Arbeit zu.

Da Gornek mir anscheinend nichts weiter mehr mitzuteilen hatte machte ich das ich aus der Höhle kam und begab mich in das Ebergebiet. Mein Volk nannte es deshalb so, weil ein Aufenthalt in der Ebene, zwischen den Kakteenfeldern, nicht ganz ungefährlich war. Schon viele, die sich hier länger und unbewaffnet aufgehalten hatten wurden von den Ebern angegriffen, verletzt oder sogar getötet.

Ich suchte mir einen guten und schattigen Platz. Wie mir Hana'zua immer wieder ein-geschärft hatte, wollte ich das Verhalten der Tiere erst einmal beobachten und erst in der kühleren Dämmerung zuschlagen. Die Hitze des Tages, die meinem Volk nichts anhaben konnte, machte die Eber aggressiv und angriffslustig.

Als die Sonne endlich hinter den Felsen des Tals verschwand, hatte ich meine Auswahl getroffen. Ein kleines Rudel vorwiegend Eber ruhte sich nach den Anstrengungen des heißen Tages in einer Senke aus. Vier Tiere lagen etwas abseits und ich konnte gut geschützt hinter ein paar trockenen Sträuchern meine Jagdstrategie ausprobieren. Sechs Pfeile steckte ich griffbereit vor mir in den Boden.

Als sich zwei der Eber etwas absonderten um miteinander zu kämpfen schlug ich zu. In schneller Folge schoss ich 2 Pfeile auf die beiden vor sich hin dösenden Tiere und erledigte diese ohne dass sie merkten wie ihnen geschah. Die beiden Kampfhähne wurden jetzt auf mich aufmerksam und ließen von einander ab.

Einer griff mich sofort an aber ich schaffte es ihn niederzustecken, ohne das er mich erreichen konnte. Der Zweite war zu dicht herangekommen um meinen Bogen zu benutzen. Ich hatte damit gerechnet und verließ mich nun ganz auf meine Kraft und meine Geschicklichkeit. Bevor er seine riesigen Hauer in meine Seite graben konnte sprang ich zur Seite und schlug ihm mit aller Kraft auf die Schläfe. Benommen unterbrach der Eber seinen Angriff und blieb mit bebenden Flanken stehen. Ich packte seinen Kopf und in kräftiger Ruck genügte mir um ihm das Genick zu brechen.

Meine Aufgabe war damit erfüllt. Zu leicht für meinen Geschmack aber das zu beurteilen, war nicht meine Aufgabe. Mir schauderte bei dem Gedanken zu Gornek zurückzukehren aber es musste sein. Ich band die Eber zusammen und machte mich mit geschulterter Beute zurück ins Tal.

Bei Gornek angekommen nahm dieser die Eber wortlos entgegen und musterte mich kurz. Als er sich daraufhin umdrehte und verschwand stieg siedeheiße Wut in mir hoch. Was sollte das, fragte ich mich. Wollte diese stinkende Kreatur mich einfach nur demütigen?

Ich wollte mich grad wutschnaubend aus der Höhle entfernen als Gornek zurückkehrte. Für deine Dienste knurrte er und übergab mir einen Lederrucksack. Danke, stotterte ich verdutzt und ging hinaus.

Als ich vor der Höhle den Beutel öffnete sah ich, daß ich nicht nur eine Möglichkeit zum verstauen meiner Sachen erhalten hatte, nein, in dem Beutel lagen auch verstärkte Lederhandschuhe. Sie sahen zwar gebraucht aus waren aber in einen hervorragenden Zustand. Bei meinen weiteren Abenteuern würden sie mir sicherlich gute Dienste leisten.

Draußen auf dem Platz winkte Kaltunk mich heran und teilte mir eine weitere Aufgabe zu…

*Iscaan*

Träge schlug ich die Augen auf und wurde mir nur langsam bewusst wo ich war. Ich lag noch immer in meiner Hägematte im >Rattenloch< in Dalaran. Ich griff mit der linken Hand neben mich und fühlte das weiche Fell meines treuen Gefährten Iscaan. Ich hatte den Wolf Jahre zuvor in den Ebenen Mulgores verletzt gefunden. Zu dieser Zeit war ich als Diplomat von Ogrimmar nach Donnerfels unterwegs. Thrall hatte mir aufgetragen die Trauren für unseren Kampf gegen den Lich King zu gewinnen aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Dieser Wolf hatte damals es doch tatsächlich mit 3 Pumas aufgenommen. Diese waren nicht nur größer als der damals noch sehr junge Iscaan, er war auch noch in ihr Revier eingedrungen. Die Pumas hatten Iscaan schon sehr zugesetzt als ich zu dem Kampf hinzukam. Ich streckte zwei der Pumas nieder und dieser verrückte Wolf nahm sich, trotz seiner schweren Verletzungen, noch den letzten vor. Danach sackte er in sich zusammen und zeigte kaum noch Lebenszeichen. Ich nahm ihn auf meine Arme und trug ihn in mein Reisezelt, um seine Verletzungen zu versorgen.

Immer wenn Iscaan die darauf folgenden Tage erwachte, knurrte er böse und versuchte mich immer und immer wieder zu beißen. Da ich zu dieser Zeit schon ein ausgebildeter und erfahrener Wolfsreiter war, viel es mir nicht schwer seinen Attacken zu entgehen. Immer wieder redete ich beruhigend auf ihn ein und fütterte ihn mit gewürzten Mammutleckereien aus den eisigen Gebieten Nordends. Es dauerte lange bis er verstand, daß ich ihm nur helfen wollte aber nach ein paar Wochen der Pflege seine Wunden, wich er nicht mehr von meiner Seite.

Mit diesen Gedanken schloss ich wieder träge meine Augen und kehrte in meinem Traum wieder in eine Episode meiner Vergangenheit zurück.

*Klingenhügel*

Viele Aufgaben musste ich im Tal der Prüfungen durchstehen, als eines Tages eine Gruppe von Wolfsreitern im Tal auftauchte. Schwer gepanzerte Orcs mit dem Wappenrock von Ogrimmar. Wortkarg stiegen sie ab und zogen sich mit Kaltunk für eine Unterredung in die Haupthöhle zurück.

Wir Jungen Orcs waren beeindruckt von den Reittieren. Riesige Wölfe, mit Sätteln auf dem Rücken und Lederriemen um die Schnauzen, wie wir sie noch nie gesehen hatten. Wir gingen näher heran, bis die Tiere uns mit einem tiefen Knurren zu verstehen gaben, dass sie nur ihren Herren eine weitere Annäherung erlaubten.

Nach einigen Stunden sattelte der Trupp wieder Ihre Reitwölfe und verschwand. Erwartungsvoll versammelten wir uns vor der Haupthöhle. Innen wurde laut diskutiert und immer wieder hörten wir einige unserer Namen. Nach einiger Zeit trat Kaltunk auf den Platz hinaus.


„Es herrscht Krieg“, rief er, „und Thrall fordert uns auf junge Krieger zur Ausbildung ins Fort Klingenhügel zu senden. Thrall kann nur die Besten brauchen“, fuhr er fort, „und wir haben uns entschieden.“ Verschiedene Namen wurden aufgerufen und dann zeigte er auf mich. „Du bist eigentlich noch zu jung“, sagte er kopfschüttelnd, „aber fähige Jäger können auch in jungen Jahren im Krieg hilfreich sein.“

Endlich war es auch für mich soweit, raus aus dem Tal, raus aus der Einöde.

„Packt eure Sachen“, rief er, „und nehmt eure Waffen mit“, fuhr er fort, „die Reise zum Fort ist ohne den Schutz der Wolfsreiter gefährlich. Nicht jedem von euch wird es vergönnt sein das Fort und die Stadt Ogrimmar zu erreichen.“

Zu zehnt machten wir uns auf den Weg. Vorbei an der bewachten Talsperre nach Durotar zum Klingenhügel. Der Weg war lang und beschwerlich. Wer nicht aufpasste konnte jederzeit von Skorpionen riesigen Terroebern oder giftigen Schlangen erwischt werden. Die Hitze, von der wir alle gedacht hatte, dass sie uns nichts abhaben konnte war hier in der Einöde von Durotar noch unerträglicher als wir es uns von Erzählungen vorgestellt hatten. Staubstürme ließen uns immer wieder keine andere Wahl als Schutz zu suchen. Die Winde hier draußen waren so heftig und mit feinem Sand durchsetzt, dass es einem langsam, wenn man sich ihm direkt und ungeschützt aussetzte, die Haut zerschnitt.

Wie gefährlich die Reise tatsächlich war, zeigte sich eines Nachmittags. Der feine Sand wurde durch die heftigen Winde immer wieder zu Dünen zusammengeweht. Durch den ereignislosen Marsch des heutigen Tages unaufmerksam geworden, verließen zwei meiner Kameraden ein Stück weit den Weg und waren plötzlich verschwunden.

Wir riefen nach ihnen und rannten in die Nähe der Stelle wo wir sie zuletzt gesehen hatten. Das einzige was wir dort erblickten war eine leichte Senke, die sich jetzt schnell mit Sand füllte. Von unseren Kameraden war nichts mehr zu sehen. Einer von uns nahm ein Stein und warf ihn in die Senke, die jetzt nur noch zu erahnen war. Der Stein war nach wenigen Sekunden verschwunden. >>Treibsand<<

Von nun an waren wir doppelt vorsichtig und hielten uns immer in der Mitte des Weges.

Nach fünf weiteren Tagen erreichten wir das schwer bewachte Fort Klingenhügel. Wir traten durch den Schutzwall, der das ganze Fort umschloss.

Im Fort herrschte reger Betrieb. Wolfsreiter Trupps machten sich startklar für die Kurier oder Aufklärungsritte oder kamen von solchen zurück. Wir sahen viele, die an den unterschiedlichsten Körperstellen dick bandagiert waren. Die teilweise blutdurchtränkten Verbände ließen auf schwere Verwundungen schließen.

Karawanen mit Nahrungsmittel, Waffen und Rüstungen wurden entladen und verteilt. Donnerndes Gebrüll ertönte aus den Kehlen der Truppführer und der Ausbilder.

Eine Wache nahm uns in Empfang und wies die, die für eine Krieger- bzw. Schamanenausbildung bestimmt waren, an, sich umgehend in die Kaserne zu begeben.

Die Kaserne war ein beeindruckender Steinbau aus groben Steinblöcken, die mit schweren Balken und dicken Tauen zusammen gehalten wurden. Das Eingangstor bestand aus etwas das wie Stoßzähne aussah. Diese bildeten einen Durchgang durch die dicken Mauern. Der Durchgang war mindestens acht Schritte hoch und vier Schritte breit. Aus dem Inneren erklang das klingen von Metall auf Metall und die Rufe kämpfender Männer. Links und Rechts des Eingangs flatterten große rote Banner mit dem Ogrimmar Wappen im Wind.

Von unserer Gruppe blieb nur ich zurück und Niemand nahm weiter Notiz von mir. Auf der westlichen Seite des Forts erblickte ich, als ich mich umschaute, einen weiteren großen Steinbau. Dort waren die Unterkünfte und ein Gasthaus für Reisende untergebracht.

Ich entschloss mich dort nach jemanden zu suchen, der mir bei meinem Weg zur weiteren Ausbildung als Jäger, weiterhelfen konnte.

Als ich den Großen Raum, der als Speise- und Schlafraum diente, betrat, drang sowohl der Duft von frischen Fleisch als auch der säuerliche Geruch der vielen Anwesenden in meine Nase. Eine Gruppe von Kriegern saß an einem der derben Tische und stritt über die Fähigkeiten der Tauren und Trolle die uns in diesem Krieg unterstützten. Die eine Hälfte war der Meinung die Tauren sollten in Mulgore bleiben und weiter der Erdenmutter huldigen. Die Anderen wiesen auf die lange Freundschaft der beiden Völker und auf die Fertigkeiten der Tauren und Trolle bei diesem Krieg hin. „Trotz ihrer Friedfertigkeit habe ich die Tauren auch als fürchterliche Krieger und sehr gute Bogenschützen kenngelernt“ sagte ein vernarbter Krieger an dem Tisch , „und Ihre Loyalität zu den Orcs und speziell zu Thrall ist unbestritten“ fuhr er fort.

Ich trat näher an den Tisch und blieb in respektvoller jedoch so geringer Entfernung stehen, dass meine Absichten klar erkennbar werden mussten. „Throm'ka“ grüßte ich die Gruppe. „setzt dich junger Orc“ grollte der Vernarbte „greif die was zum Essen aber störe uns nicht weiter“.
Ich nickte stumm und setzte mich.

„Habt ihr mal einen Kampf zusammen mit Tauren erlebt?“ fragte einer der Krieger am Tisch. „ihr würdet danach keine Zweifel mehr haben!“ sagte er in die Runde blickend. „Die Tauren Jäger sind denen der Orcs mindestens ebenbürtig …“ erklärte er und berichtete wie Thrall und Cairne Bluthuf ,der Anführer der Taurenstämme, dafür gesorgt hatten, dass sich die Jäger beider Seiten in Ogrimmar immer wieder mit einander Messen konnten. Hierzu wurde in Ogrimmar ein großes Ausbildungs und Übungsfeld geschaffen.

Ich erhob mich langsam und erntete dafür finstere Blicke aber ich hatte die Aufmerksamkeit der Gruppe. „Wie komme ich nach Ogrimmar und wie heisst der Jägerlehrer dort?“ fragte ich mit fester Stimme. Die Gruppe lachte, „Ein so junger Bursche wie du geht in Ogrimmar glatt verloren“ lachte der vernarbte. „Du würdest keinen Tag überleben!“.

Ich kochte vor Wut, „Ich habe im Tal der Prüfungen erfolgreich Aufgaben erledigt die auch für viel besser ausgebildete Jäger noch eine Herausforderung wären“ brüllte ich. „Ich wurde unter Vielen ausgewählt sowas wie Euch im Kampf zu unterstützen …“

Meine Worte machten nun auch die Krieger wütend und zwei von Ihnen sprangen auf und Zogen ihre Waffen. Wieder hatte mich mein Heißsporn in echte Schwierigkeiten gebracht. Die ganze Situation sah für mich nicht sehr gut aus.

Der durchdringende Ton eines Kriegshorns ließ alle im Raum herumfahren.

Drei Tauren standen im Eingang. Mächtige Wesen mit riesigen Hörnern. Der eine von Ihnen maß fast 9 Ellen und war damit fast anderthalb mal so groß wie die anwesenden Orcs. Er mochte an die 6 Zentner wiegen. Träge setzte er das Signalhorn ab und schüttelte sein langes Fell.

„Throm'ka“ dröhnte es aus seiner Kehle. „Haltet ein, es gibt kein Grund für Streit untereinander, in Zeiten wie diesen“ sprach der riesige Taure. „Ich nehme den Burschen mit nach Orgimmar“. Mehr sagte er nicht und wandte sich wieder dem Eingang zu.


„Na dann geh mal mit den Kühen“ sagte einer der aufgesprungenen Kriegern „lass dich hier bloss nicht mehr so schnell wieder blicken Bursche“ brüllte er und führte einen Schwertstreich gegen mich, dem ich, da halbherzig geführt, leicht auswich.
Ich wandte mich schnell dem Ausgang zu und ging hinaus. Die Tauren warteten schon auf ihren Kodos. Diese Tiere waren riesige gehörnte Echsen auf vier stämmigen Säulenbeinen. Wenn diese Viecher unruhig mit den Füssen stampften, konnte das die Erde zum erzittern bringen. Das Reitgeschirr war mit dicken Ketten an dem Tier befestigt. Die aufgesessenen Tauren wirkten im Vergleich zu diesen Echsen klein. Der Rücken und die Gelenke der Kodos waren schwer gepanzert. An vielen Stellen konnte ich tiefe Scharten und frisches Blut an der Rüstung erkennen. Diese Tauren kamen aus einer Schlacht.

Der große Taure sah auf mich herab und winkte mir herauf zu kommen. Ich reichte ihm meine Sachen, ergriff eine der Ketten am linken Hinterlauf des Kodos und schwang mich hinauf. Da Tauren nicht gerade gesprächige Zeitgenossen sind, ritt unsere Gruppe, ohne ein weiteres Wort zu verlieren, los.

*
Die Harpyien*

Auf dem Weg nach Ogrimmar durchritten wir eine lange Schlucht. Überhängende Felsvorsprünge verhinderten nahezu gänzlich den Blick auf den rötlichen von Staub durchsetzten Himmel. Die Tauren hatten diesen Weg gewählt weil er, wie sie sagten, der kürzeste und der am leichtesten zu bereisende war. Die starken Winde brachen sich an den schroffen Kanten der Überhänge und erzeugten eine unheimliche Geräuschkulisse.
Auf halben Wege nach Ogrimmar sah ich schon von weitem zerstörte Kriegsmaschinen. Ich fragte meine Begleiter ob der Krieg schon bis nach Ogrimmar gelangt sei.
„Nein junger Orc Jäger“ brummte der große Taure, „dies sind nur Auswirkungen von Scharmützeln mit anderen Wesen aus Durotar“. Es machte den Eindruck, als wollte mein Begleiter dieses Thema mit mir nicht weiter vertiefen. Daher schwieg ich und stelle keine weiteren fragen mehr.

Es war kaum Zeit verstrichen als unmenschliches Kreischen an unsere Ohren drang. Ich sah wie, aus einer Abzweigung der Schlucht, fünf geflügelte Wesen kreischend in die Luft aufstiegen. Heißblütig und siegesgewiss griff ich nach meinem Bogen und sprang vom Kodo herab. „Wir werden angegriffen“ rief ich, spannte meinen Bogen und ließ den ersten Pfeil los schnellen.
Ich traf mit großer Präzision den Oberköper des Wesens. Zu meiner grenzenlosen Überraschung jedoch schien der Pfeil kaum etwas auszurichten. Ich schoss zwei weitere Pfeile ab und ging mit meiner Axt auf die Wesen los.
Ich Narr hatte gedacht, ich wäre diesen Harpyien gewachsen. Ihre Klauen krallen sich in meinen Körper und rissen tiefe Wunden und um mich herum sah ich nur noch schlagende Flügel und scharfe Krallen. Drei von diesen Wesen ergriffen meine Axt und stiegen mit kräftigen Flügelschlägen empor. Ich musste die Axt loslassen wenn ich nicht in die Höhe getragen und am Boden zerschmettert werden wollte. Die anderen Beiden stießen immer wieder auf mich herab. Einer der Klauenschläge traf mich am Rücken und das Wesen krallte sich dort mit wütendem Gekreisch fest. Ich spürte nur noch Schmerz und konnte kaum noch Atmen. Ich geriet in einen Kampfrausch töte noch zwei der Wesen mit bloßen Händen bis die anderen mich wieder erreicht hatten - dann waren da nur noch Schmerzen, Schreie und Blut.

… Dunkelheit um mich herum und ich konnte nicht atmen. Meine Gedanken, wie von einem Sturm zerrissen, wurden immer verworrener. Langsam sackte ich immer tiefer in diesen Malstrom des Vergessens. Plötzlich tauchte in der Ferne ein warmes Licht auf und eine undeutliche Stimme rief mich zu sich. Die Dunkelheit und das Licht zerrten an mir. Es schien als kämpften sie um meine Seele…

… das Licht wurde größer, brennender, fordernder. Es hüllte mich ein. Durchdrang mich.
Mit einem Schmerzensschrei fuhr ich hoch und und sackte sofort wieder zurück. Ich konnte wieder Atmen und fühlte meine Glieder. Der Geschmack von Blut lag auf meinen Lippen und ich hatte unsagbare Schmerzen. Undeutlich nahm ich ein Gesicht vor mir wahr. Der große Taure beugte sich über mich und zeichnete mit fließenden Handbewegungen Symbole in die Luft. Um seine Hände spielte ein grünliches Leuchten und ich spürte wie die freiwerdende Energie meinem Körper zufloss.

Nach einiger Zeit waren die Schmerzen erträglich geworden und ich konnte wieder klar denken und sehen. „Tue das nicht noch einmal, heißblütiger Orc“ dröhnte die Stimme des Tauren in meinen Ohren. „Ich werde die Erdenmutter nicht noch einmal anrufen, um dich erneut aus dem Reich der Toten zu holen.“ fuhr er fort „Nicht nach so einer sinnlosen und törichten Aktion wie dieser“.
Wenn ich schon kämpfen wolle, so sollte ich dem Kampf den ich anstrebte wenigstens gewachsen sein, meinte er. „Die Harpyien hätten uns nicht angegriffen. Sie bleiben auf ihrem Territorium wenn man sie nicht provoziert“. Damit hoben mich die Tauren auf den Kodo und wir setzen unsere Reise fort.

Nach einigen Stunden ging es mir wieder so gut, dass ich mir über das erlebte Gedanken machen konnte. Ich kannte die schamanischen Rituale und ich war sehr dankbar, dass man mit diesen Fähigkeiten auch Tote wiedererwecken konnte. Die Schamanen in unserem Tal hatten davon erzählt. Bisher hielt ich diese Geschichten jedoch für erfunden. Das ich diesen Kenntnissen einmal mein Leben verdanken würde wäre mir nie in den Sinn gekommen. Ich nahm mir vor, in Zukunft vorsichtiger zu sein. 

*Ogrimmar*

Zwei Tagesritte später erreichten wir die Stadt Ogirmmar. Einer Kodokarawane folgend erreichten wir die äußere Mauer. Eisenbeschlagene Balken umsäumten den Eingang. Ein hochgezogenes Falltor aus dicken, angespitzten Baumpfählen schützte das innere. Riesige Wachtürme, die zur Hälfte in die Mauern integriert zu sein schienen, flankierten das Tor. Die Türme waren so hoch wie zwanzig Orcs und große, pyramidenförmige Stacheln aus Eisen machten das Erklimmen für jeden Angreifer unmöglich. Der Wehrgang über dem Tor war mit Bogenschützen besetzt, die misstrauisch jeden Neuankömmling beobachteten.

Es waren viele die in die Stadt hinein und aus der Stadt heraus wollten. Wachen am Tor brüllten Anweisungen wenn das Gedränge zu groß wurde oder es zu Reibereien kam. Ich sah Orcs, Tauren und Trolle aber auch Goblins und die sagenumwobenen Blutelfen, die hocherhobenen Hauptes arrogant alles beobachteten. Ein Paladin der Blutelfen auf seinem Laufvogel drängte sich durch die Menge.
Ein eitler Pfau in meinen Augen. Die Blutelfen hatten sich uns nur angeschlossen, so hatte man mir erzählt, um ihr eigenes Territorium zu bewahren. Für die waren wir nur das kleinere von zwei Übeln.

Ein dröhnendes Geräusch ertönte und als ich nach oben sah, erblickte ich ein Luftschiff, das majestätisch über unsere Köpfe hinweg glitt. Der große Taure sah meinen Blick.
„Goblin Spielereien“ meinte er verärgert „Dies ist nicht der Weg der Erdenmutter“. Schnell wandte ich den Blick ab. Ich wollte meine Begleiter nicht verärgern und ich wusste das sie für die Goblins und ihre Vorliebe für Technik und Sprengstoff nichts übrig hatten.

Als wir endlich durch das Tor schritten sah ich, dass die Außenmauer mindestens fünfzehn Schritt dick war. Der Weg durch die Mauer führte nicht einfach durch sie hindurch, sondern knickte zwei Mal rechtwinklig ab. Damit sollte es wohl Angreifern unmöglich gemacht werden mit Fernwaffen direkt ins Innere zu schießen. Ich hielt es kaum für möglich, dass überhaupt Jemand soweit kam.
*

Im Inneren der Stadt*

Mit den ankommenden schoben wir uns durch den Schutzwall und konnten am Ausgang direkt in das Tal von Ogrimmar blicken. Gebäude, die im unteren Bereich aus massivem Stein und im oberen Bereich aus dicken Stämmen bestanden, säumten den Innenbereich. Die Hohen Felswände sorgten dafür, dass kaum ein Windhauch zu spüren war und die Sonne nur zur Mittagszeit direkt in das Tal schien. Am oberen Rand der überhängenden Felswände waren riesige Stoffsegel angebracht, die weiteren Schatten warfen. All dies führte dazu, das die Temperatur im Tal erträglich aber sehr stickig war. Als ich besser in das Tal sehen konnte, sah ich sogar Palmen. Ja, ich sah Palmen. Mitten in dieser trockenen Einöde musste es große Mengen Wasser geben, das sich die Erbauer von Ogrimmar zugänglich gemacht zu haben schienen.

Ein zentrales Gebäude in mitten des Tals hob sich von den Anderen ab. Dieses Gebäude war aus sehr Starken Felsquadern errichtet und schwer bewacht. „Die Bank“ sagte der große Taure der meinem Blick gefolgt war. Damit wurde mir klar, das Ogrimmar nicht nur strategisch sonder auch wirtschaftlich das Zentrum eines sehr großen Gebietes war. Hinter der Bank erhob sich ein hoher Turm auf einem Hügel. An seiner Spitze sah ich ein Plattform von der aus eine Reihe Wachen das ganze Tal überwachen konnten. Stege und Hängebrücken führten in die oberen Bereiche der Schlucht. Auf einer herausragenden Plattform konnte ich das Starten und Landen der Flugtiere erkennen. Vor hieraus konnte man nahezu jeden Punkt des Kontinents erreichen, vorausgesetzt man kannte die Flugpunkte und konnte mit den Flugtieren umgehen.

Um diesen zentralen Punkt waren Stände und Buden aufgebaut die alles feil boten was man sich vorstellen kann. Trupps schwerbewaffneter Orcs zogen durch die Menge und dort wo ihnen nicht sofort Platz gemacht wurde kamen auch schnell einmal die Waffen der Krieger zum Einsatz. Alles in allem war dies faszinierender aber auch rauer und nicht ganz ungefährlicher Ort.

Als meine Gruppe sich an einem der Gebäude, die das Tal umgaben, vorbei schob, konnte ich sehen, dass die Erbauer sie nicht nur an die Felswände gebaut hatten. Sie hatte die Gebäude so integriert, dass sie aus den Felsen herauszuwachsen schienen. Im inneren waren die hinteren Räume in den Felsen gegraben worden, so dass die Innentemperatur um einiges kühler war als die Luft im Tal.

„Sie verlassen uns hier“ sagte der große Taure plötzlich und deutete auf unsere Begleiter. „Ich werde dich jetzt zu Ormak Grimmschlag im Tal der Ehre bringen. Er entscheidet dann, ob du für eine Ausbildung zum Jäger und Bogenschützen geeignet bist.“

Im nordöstlichen Teil durchschritten wir einen schmalen Canyon der mit großen Segeln nahezu komplett überdacht war. In Diesem war es so dunkel, dass der Weg von Fackeln und mächtigen Feuerschalen erhellt werden musste. In allen Gebäuden welche die Schlucht säumten, glomm Licht durch dünne Tierhäute die alle Fensteröffnungen verschlossen.

Auf dem Weg durch die Schlucht sah ich einen Höhleneingang aus dem ein irisierendes violettes Licht kam. Fragend wandte ich mich an meine Begleiter. „Hexer und Magier verbessern dort ihre Künste. Ich würde dir Raten diesem Ort vorerst fern zu bleiben.“ Er machte eine kurze Pause und verzog das Gesicht in einer Form die ich als ein Grinsen interpretierte. „Es sei denn, du willst als Schaf oder Kröte den Rest deines Lebens verbringen“.

Ein weiteres bewachtes Tor kennzeichnete das Ende und den Ausgang des Canyons. Dahinter öffnete sich die Schlucht wieder zu einem weiten Tal und ich sah …

… Wasser. Nicht einfach nur ein Rinnsal sondern eine großer See, umsäumt von Palmen und Großen Gebäuden, reflektierte glitzernd das Sonnenlicht. Im Hintergrund des Tals konnte ich eine riesige zweistöckige Arena sehen und auf einen Hügel erhob sich ein hoher, in zwei konzentrischen Kreisen angeordneter Steinwall. „Das ist unser Ziel“ sagte der Taure und deute auf den Hügel. „die Jägerhalle“.

Im inneren Kreis angekommen ging mein Begleiter direkt auf einen mit schwerer Lederrüstung gepanzerten Orc zu. „Ormak Grimmschlag“ stellt er sich vor, nachdem er ein paar Worte mit dem Tauren gewechselt hatte. „Du willst also ein Jäger werden?“ „Ich bin ein Jäger“ erwiderte ich ärgerlich. Ormak zog die Augenbrauen hoch. „Das werden wir noch sehen. Lerne erst mal dein Temperament zu zügeln und zu erkennen wann du dich zurückzuziehen hast, anstatt drauf los zu dreschen wie bei den Harpyien.“ Verdammt dachte ich, da hatte der Taure ihm doch diese unrühmliche Episode unserer Reise erzählt. „Wenn ich dich ausbilden soll, musst du lernen mir zu vertrauen und mir zu gehorchen. Wenn du das nicht kannst, dann geh zurück zu deinem Clan und jage weiter Eber.“ „Entschuldigt Meister Ormak. Ich werde zuhören und gehorchen.“ Entgegnete ich kleinlaut.

So begann meine Ausbildung…

*Ein Begleiter*

Mehrere Monate waren vergangen in denen ich lernte mich anzupirschen, geeignete Ziele auszuwählen und diese mit präzisen Schüssen niederzustrecken. Mit mehr als zwei Gegner auf einmal hatte ich gelernt mich nicht anzulegen.

Eines Tages kam Ormak zu mir und knurrte „Ok, junger Orc, du hast gezeigt das du gehorchen kannst und lernen willst. Kommen wir zu deiner nächsten Lektion; vergiss die Kampfstrategien die ich die beigebrachte habe. Ich werde dir beibringen wie du jedes Tier das du wünschst unter deine Kontrolle bekommst. Du wirst in der Lage sein deine Gegner zu abzulenken, zu kontrollieren, zu verwirren und damit auch größere Gruppen unter Kontrolle zu behalten. Dafür musst du deinem Tier voll vertrauen können und das bedeutet ein hohes Maß an Können und Disziplin auf deiner Seite.“

„Nimm diese Peitsche und höre mir gut zu. Es gibt, aus Sicht eines Jäger, drei Fähigkeiten die wir uns zu nutze machen wollen. Einige Tiere sind sehr Zäh oder gut gepanzert. Diese können uns helfen, bei einem Kampf, mehrere Angreifer von uns wegzuhalten und vor allem dies dann auch zu überleben.“ „Warum holen wir uns nach so einem Kampf nicht immer ein neues Tier?“ Ich zog die Stirn in Falten. „Lässt du deine Gefährten auch im Kampf einfach so verrecken und sagst hinterher, ich finde schon ein paar neue?“ Schnauzte er mich an. „Nein, das würdest du nicht tun oder?! Viele unserer Mitstreiter werden zu Freunden – zu Freunden! hörst du. Genau diesen Respekt sollten wir auch unseren tierischen Begleitern zukommen lassen - und höre auf mich ständig zu unterbrechen. Wo war ich … ah, genau, die Fähigkeiten der Tiere. Ein ganz andere Nummer sind Raubkatzen oder große Echsen. Diese sind sehr schwer zu zähmen. Ich habe in meinem Stall einen weißen Tiger. Rak'Shiri nennen ihn die Einwohner. Der würde so eine halbe Portion wie dich glatt zerfetzen. Als ich ihn traf und zähmen wollte … “

Während Ormak in seinen Erinnerungen schwelgte, betrachtete ich die Peitsche die er mir gegeben hatte. Sie war kurz und damit kaum geeignet mir die Viecher auf Abstand zu halten. Ich befühlte den Griff und sah bei genauerem Betrachten, dass der Griff mit Runen übersät war. Am anderen Ende der Peitsche war ein winziger blauer Stein eingearbeitet der bläulich leuchtete. „… seitdem kann ich mich auf meinen Tiger immer verlassen und … Sag mal hörst du überhaupt zu?“ „Ja, Meister, natürlich“ „Nun dann, die Klasse von Tieren die uns im Kampf gegen Hexenmeister, Magier und dergleichen gut helfen können sind sehr selten. Sie haben Fähigkeiten Zauber zu unterbrechen, den Gegner festzusetzen – wie zum Beispiel Spinnen mit ihren Netzen - “ „Spinnen? Sind die nicht viel zu klein?“ „Du warst noch nie im Silberwald richtig? Da gibt es Exemplare die gehen dir bis zur Hüfte und … Hm, ich denke ich werde dich da demnächst mal hinschicken, damit du lernst was echte Gefahr ist“ Er gluckste in sich hinein und fuhr fort.

Nach einiger Zeit erfuhr ich, dass die Runen und der Stein eine Art magischer Unterstützung bei der Besänftigung und Zähmung eines Tieres waren. Die Runen gaukelten den Tier vor man wäre einer von Ihnen und der blaue Stein betäubte das Tier leicht bei Berührung. Ich lernte wie man die Peitsche hielt und wie man das Tier an sich binden konnte. Ormak wollte, dass ich mich vor die Stadt begab um dort das erlernte anzuwenden. Er gab mir spezielles Tierfutter mit und warnte mich nochmal nicht zu leitsinnig zu sein. „Ein Tier zu zähmen ist immer noch gefährlich und du hast darin keine Erfahrung, denk daran! “.


*To be continued …*


----------



## Hauskater (9. September 2010)

Hervorragend geschrieben, bitte mehr davon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

